# What guns are you taking to the show to sale?



## Hammerlock1

:gunsmilie:Thought i would ask what firearms everyone would be taking to the gun show this weekend to try and move? Might give us a heads-up on some that might be of interest...

HL1


----------



## what next?

not going to the gun show, unless i wear my muscle shirt! anyway I have a Mosin Nagant 91/30 with all accessories and over 300 rds of ammo. I would let it all go for 200.00 I have put about 200 rd though it. Shoots great! great Rifle for the money.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Looking for tactical pistol grip stock setup for winchester 1300 with pic rail tactical forend. Can anyone save me a trip to the show?
TRP


----------



## scubapro

HK UMP/USC




























HK USP Tactical 45 with B&T Suppressor:



















Maybe a few other NFA items...


----------



## ilintner

Are you asking around 4k for that USC? Is it an HDPS conversion? Dyed parts or original black? I've been after one of those for a while, just have trouble justifying it.


----------



## Libby08

TheRoguePirate said:


> Looking for tactical pistol grip stock setup for winchester 1300 with pic rail tactical forend. Can anyone save me a trip to the show?
> TRP


I have a winchester 1300 front pistol grip and rear black ops stock
might sell if the cash is right or trade for a nice 9mm or 45


----------



## scubapro

ilintner said:


> Are you asking around 4k for that USC? Is it an HDPS conversion? Dyed parts or original black? I've been after one of those for a while, just have trouble justifying it.


It was done by Tactcal Excellence in Daytona Beach (they're no longer doing them). The upper was vented and dyed. The lower was a black HK FBI semi lower and the stock is HK not aftermarket. All internal parts are genuine HK (since this was an SBR conversion - I was not concerned about US compliance parts). It's very nicely done -- better than Top Notch conversions (especially those using grease gun mags), but I haven't seen a HDPS to compare it to... Actually, as it is in the pics - with the 5 HK mags, case, rails, XS tritium sights, original sling and HK multi-tool -- I'd want $3300. I also have the original 16" barrel that would go with it too.

http://www.tacticalexcellence.com/whatisit.html

It is one of the softest shooting 45 ACP carbines that I have ever had the pleasure to shoot.

It is on a Form 1 and is transferrable to a Florida resident on a Form 4 with only one tax stamp through a face-to-face transaction.


----------



## beeritself

what next? said:


> not going to the gun show, unless i wear my muscle shirt! anyway I have a Mosin Nagant 91/30 with all accessories and over 300 rds of ammo. I would let it all go for 200.00 I have put about 200 rd though it. Shoots great! great Rifle for the money.


What's the date on the gun show? I might be interested in that 91 30


----------



## PompNewbie

CW9 Brand New unless it sells before then.. 375.00


----------



## vtgoat

what next? said:


> not going to the gun show, unless i wear my muscle shirt! anyway I have a Mosin Nagant 91/30 with all accessories and over 300 rds of ammo. I would let it all go for 200.00 I have put about 200 rd though it. Shoots great! great Rifle for the money.


What year? Is it a Tula?


----------



## ZombieKiller

vtgoat said:


> What year? Is it a Tula?


Are Tula's good?


----------



## vtgoat

Tula is supposed to be better fit/finish


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

The UMP 40's are very controllable in full auto, like a mp5 in 9mm. Nice gun!


----------



## thedudeabides

Ruger LC9 with lasermax. $350. Sweet shooter. Just want something bigger.


----------



## SunnyJ

going to try to find a mosin at the show. let my m44 go a month ago and kicking myself since. bringing a keltec pf9 with the ct and my ab-10 i finally got shooting right to try to get my first 1911 too


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

I may go and tote three around:

*Safari Arms GI (Govt.) .45acp*, with Hogue palm swell grips.
*1916 Mauser - Spanish Guardia* bolt action rifle aresenal converted to 7.62x51. If not sold I think I might play with a chanber adapter and convert it to shoot 7.62x39!
*Remington model 582, .22,* bolt action, QD sling swilves, 1" TASCO 4X  Pronghorn scope. A tack driver and a pretty .22 that has become a safe queen sadly to say.

Need room in the safe to get some new toys!


----------



## Hammerlock1

Any pics of the Safari Arms .45?? Asking $$?

Thanks, HL!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

PM to you Hammer.


----------



## thedudeabides

thedudeabides said:


> Ruger LC9 with lasermax. $350. Sweet shooter. Just want something bigger.


pic of the ruger. also gonna bring my sweet little 22 out there as well ($175 with 2 extra mags)


----------



## Dixie

Doesn't look like I'll be able to make the p-cola show but should have a PWS MK116 available at the Milton show.


----------



## ABailey

Lines are long today, as we were leaving it was all the way back to the gate


----------



## realstreet

thedudeabides said:


> pic of the ruger. also gonna bring my sweet little 22 out there as well ($175 with 2 extra mags)


Get with me please on the ruger LC9 im interested. Just got back from the gun show way to many people in that little place. Had to wait 40min just to get in the door you couldn't see anything for all the people in the way  came out and there was still a line waiting....


----------



## thedudeabides

realstreet said:


> Get with me please on the ruger LC9 im interested. Just got back from the gun show way to many people in that little place. Had to wait 40min just to get in the door you couldn't see anything for all the people in the way  came out and there was still a line waiting....


Dang! I was about to head over there, but now maybe not so much. Just shot ya a pm. Thanks.


----------



## chevelle427

GOING BACK SUNDAY it was full today


----------



## vtgoat

Anyone who went to the show today see any mosin nagants? Any decent prices?


----------



## scubapro

Yes - there were some there, but I didn't notice the prices. I know that Mac The Knife sold one at his table this morning.


----------



## bama99

No kidding on the crowds. It was packed. I picked up some Georgia Arms 124 +p speer bonded unicore hp. The had 50 packs for 24 bucks. They previously advertised them as gold dots but are not allowed to use the gold dot name anymore, but it is the exact same bullet I was told. Pretty good deal I thought. Sadly there were no good deals on bulk practice ammo. I guess there is no beating Wally World for that. 

My wife got a couple of holsters with a clip for her purse and a stun gun. I had to talk her out of a big ass knife with brass knuckle handle...Not sure what she thought she needed that for.:001_huh:


----------



## deersniper270

bama99 said:


> Not sure what she thought she needed that for.:001_huh:


Haha Idk man women look hot when they hold guns and big knifes. You might have missed out on a surprise lol


----------



## ZombieKiller

vtgoat said:


> Anyone who went to the show today see any mosin nagants? Any decent prices?


I toted my 91/30 all day with no takers.


----------



## PompNewbie

Zombie i think i saw you then.. yours have a round receiver? I saw someone carrying a round receiver mosin around


----------



## ZombieKiller

PompNewbie said:


> Zombie i think i saw you then.. yours have a round receiver? I saw someone carrying a round receiver mosin around


Hex reciever.


----------



## vtgoat

ZombieKiller said:


> I toted my 91/30 all day with no takers.


What year? Matching serial numbers? How much are you selling it for?


----------



## chevelle427

going to drag a nice sks paratrooper out today $400 OBO/TRADE

come see ill be there for a FEW HOURS


----------



## bobinbusan

How is or was the show?????


----------



## vtgoat

I went today. It was crowded, smelled like BO and didn't really see any great deals.


----------



## SunnyJ

no long lines today but as far as prices go they wanted 270 for a maverick 88 if that tells you anything. i was almost disappointed but they did have some real hot chicks looking at rifles


----------



## chevelle427

LOTS OF GUNS AND A LOT OF TIRE KICKERS

didn't notice many buyers, and no small item found like mags ,holsters, and such at any kind of a deal price.
did i say LOTS of tire kickers

i do know some sellers had a good weekend but they are the ones that have good prices on there items also, 
*also noticed more PFF members this time *:yes:


----------



## realstreet

We need to get a shirt that has PFF on it. That way when there is a show or something going on at outcast or what ever around here we all know who the members are. That way we can have the chance to meet more of us. :thumbup:


----------

